# wife cheated while i was away training



## jeremymik84 (May 9, 2012)

okay so i was gone doing some schooling for the army in S.C. from sept. to march..... when i got home i found out my wife had cheated on me...the guy said it was 3 times she said it was once...i have proof from both and today i ran into the guys cousin that lived with him at the time...i live in alabama and custody is really one sided here... he told me today that it was multiple multiple times and she had taken my 2 year old son with her while she was cheating....what can i do???


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Get tested for STD's
2. Contact an excellent attorney immediately.

She has played you for a fool and clearly has no respect for you whatsoever. If you do not respect yourself then who will?


----------



## jeremymik84 (May 9, 2012)

im contacting an attorney at the moment and will do STD test, i was leaning more towards the custody thing... shes worried about going out and doesnt have the living conditions for a kid, she lives at her dads with 4 other people and he has no room etc..


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Judges will do what is best for the child. Document her living conditions (pictures if you can). Document her behavior (cheating, drinking, clubbing). Be prepared to show a judge that you can offer a better environment for the child. You could get primary custody.

At worst it will be 50/50.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Find a proof of her taking the 2yo to fvck someone else.That plus a good lawyer will give you a good fighting chance. Also carry a voice activated recoder(VAR) with you at all times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeremymik84 (May 9, 2012)

well i have text messages with numbers from both parties admitting to the cheating. the guys cousin that was living with him also has sent me messages via facebook which i have saved.. she lives with her father at the moment in a 4 bedroom trailer with her father and 3 other sisters, my wife nor my son has a bedroom at this locatio. she drinks daily (not always to get drunk) but goes out any chance possible...i dont really have documents proving this but just from what i hear she runs the roads and apparently either dumps the child off somewhere or takes him with her to the guys house. there are a few pictures on facebook of her at clubs but that is about it. i currently live with my father in a 3 bedroom house and my son has his own room here, as well as i do. i work full time with the army and am in the army national guard. she works part time with ups freight and works nights and is complaining of having noone to watch the child as her grandmother (Who watches him now) will no longer be able to in the coming weeks. are all these factors enough?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So I assume you confronted her about her cheating and that is why you are living apart?


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like you have a lot of positives on your side as far as caring for your son. You'll need to discuss the relevance of all this w/ your attorney. You seem to be on speaking terms w/ the other man. Ask your atty re the possibility of a subpoena for him to testify as to the presence of your son during their trysts.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I am an old E-8, retired from the NG and currently in the Army Reserves. I have worked full-time in the NG from July 2011 till June 2004 and my mission was to run centers across our state to assist the various commands, soldiers and family members. I was in charge of 11 centers and had three CSM's working for me, I was their boss. The type of issue you are facing was something I dealt with on a weekly basis. I had some male soldiers who just got full custody of their children crying in my office due to the fact that we were deploying them to go into combat and they did not know what they were going to do legally, etc. about their children. My heart goes out to you. You married a tramp. Seek out good legal counsel. Talk to one of the chaplains if for nothing else to vent. Some of the chaplains (I know some of them down there) are good others are not so good, but you need to get your head clear because this stuff will eat you up. Try to stay focused on your job. I mean it. Stay focused on your job and if you break down, break down when you are home. Be strong at work. Stay off the booze. Live your life as clean as possible. Your wife will throw up every bad thing you ever did and there may be witnesses to any thing you did wrong. So you now need to live a squeaky clean life. Don't harrass your wife (DON'T HARRASS YOUR WIFE). Watch the phone calls, text messages, emails, FB, etc. Be nice. Be very nice in communication with her. You can't control her. You can only control yourself.

Don't be a knucklehead.

Watch what you say to other soldiers around you and expecially your leaders. Only talk to those you can trust and again be careful.

Keep us informed and keep your head up soldier because it will get worse and that is the suck part of this.


----------

